# Buying a car



## skiaddict (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, I am planning to move to Canada and I'm looking for advice on car buying, vehicle importation, registration, insurance etc please?


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

skiaddict said:


> Hi, I am planning to move to Canada and I'm looking for advice on car buying, vehicle importation, registration, insurance etc please?




Kijiji British Columbia: Free classifieds for Jobs, Resume, Cars, Housing, Apartments, Furniture, Personals, Services, Events, Appliances and more.

click on the province you are interested in, this site covers everything from house rentals to cars. If you have a more specific question, contact me.


----------



## Totoriko (Jul 5, 2012)

Not sure it's worth importing. Best buy when you come over


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Totoriko,we aren't far from Preston-not too far from where u used to live in Leeds.Where are you living now?We are thinking about somewhere in Ontario so it's enough miles away from Toronto for work for my husband and also hopefully a bit cheaper to live happily.What r your thoughts?x


----------



## Totoriko (Jul 5, 2012)

emma329 said:


> Hi Totoriko,we aren't far from Preston-not too far from where u used to live in Leeds.Where are you living now?We are thinking about somewhere in Ontario so it's enough miles away from Toronto for work for my husband and also hopefully a bit cheaper to live happily.What r your thoughts?x


Hey emma329, I used to live near Morley. Now I'm in Ottawa. I think it's a good idea. If your husband works in Toronto you'll probably want to live in the suburbs because it's more affordable and will feel less crowded. Personally I dislike Toronto because it reminds me too much of London


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Thats what we r worried about but we r looking for somewhere where my husband can find work easily and like u say,live somewhere quieter with lovely scenery but not too cold in winter x


----------



## Totoriko (Jul 5, 2012)

Has he already found a job in Toronto or is he looking around there?


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

No but we had been told that Toronto is the place for joiners getting jobs.We live in a quiet village so don't want to live in the centre of it all.Where do u think carpenters r needed?Closer to the time we'll hopefully come over so he can meet employers x


----------



## Durbinator (May 15, 2012)

skiaddict said:


> Hi, I am planning to move to Canada and I'm looking for advice on car buying, vehicle importation, registration, insurance etc please?


Hi - I recently moved to Ontario from the UK and would recommend buying a car when you get here rather than importing from the UK (steering wheel is on the wrong side !). Re insurance - it is EXPENSIVE ! I have had a UK licence for over 20 years but as I don't have any insurance history in Canada it was like starting over again. The best price I could get for a 2006 Chev HHR was $3000 although I've been told that I should be able to get a better price after 6 mths (assuming I don't have an accident). Don't make the mistake of thinking that a small car will have the best insurance price - it won't. The insurance companies here consider a small car as a bigger risk (more likely to crumple in an accident and cause injuries).


----------



## Totoriko (Jul 5, 2012)

emma329 said:


> No but we had been told that Toronto is the place for joiners getting jobs.We live in a quiet village so don't want to live in the centre of it all.Where do u think carpenters r needed?Closer to the time we'll hopefully come over so he can meet employers x


Not sure about carpenters but I don't think it will be a problem wherever you decide to go. If you want a quiet town/city in Ontario, you can consider Ottawa, Kingston, Waterloo etc...


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you.I will take a look on the Internet tonight.Its so hard thinking of where to go.People are only interested in giving I a job when ur there which is fair enough do want to decide on an area and then look into handing out my husbands cv xx


----------



## skiaddict (Jan 1, 2011)

Durbinator said:


> Hi - I recently moved to Ontario from the UK and would recommend buying a car when you get here rather than importing from the UK (steering wheel is on the wrong side !). Re insurance - it is EXPENSIVE ! I have had a UK licence for over 20 years but as I don't have any insurance history in Canada it was like starting over again. The best price I could get for a 2006 Chev HHR was $3000 although I've been told that I should be able to get a better price after 6 mths (assuming I don't have an accident). Don't make the mistake of thinking that a small car will have the best insurance price - it won't. The insurance companies here consider a small car as a bigger risk (more likely to crumple in an accident and cause injuries).


I was thinking of importing a motorcycle and I know that there are vehicle age limits with regard to importation in that they must be over a certain age but what I am interested in right now is insurance. Did you have hassles with you car ins no claims when you started a new policy?


----------



## skiaddict (Jan 1, 2011)

Durbinator said:


> Hi - I recently moved to Ontario from the UK and would recommend buying a car when you get here rather than importing from the UK (steering wheel is on the wrong side !). Re insurance - it is EXPENSIVE ! I have had a UK licence for over 20 years but as I don't have any insurance history in Canada it was like starting over again. The best price I could get for a 2006 Chev HHR was $3000 although I've been told that I should be able to get a better price after 6 mths (assuming I don't have an accident). Don't make the mistake of thinking that a small car will have the best insurance price - it won't. The insurance companies here consider a small car as a bigger risk (more likely to crumple in an accident and cause injuries).


I was thinking of importing a motorcycle & I know that there is a minimum age limit for vehicle importation (10 yrs?). What I would really like to know is how much hassle you had with existing UK no claims and how it applied to your new insurance policy in Canada please?


----------

